# Effect of timber cutting in turkey woods



## pheasantguy (Jun 21, 2000)

I need a little help. I have four properties on which to turkey hunt. Three of the four had timber removed from the woods during the winter. One just had the remaining logs removed from the field next to the woods. Another is on an Amish farm and they are still removing logs from the woods. That is my number one spot to Turkey hunt. I have seen signs and/or turkeys on two of the four. I spoke with the Amish boys just yesterday and they have not seen or heard any turkeys in a few months. My season starts Monday and I am getting a little worried. My top two spots were the two properties that I have found no signs and either still have logs remaining or were just recently removed. I am thinking that the selective cutting will improve the woods for turkeys, etc. But what about this year? Will the turkeys return in time before my season ends? Or should I go with spots three or four? I would really appreciate some help. Thanks.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

In northern lower Michigan, whenever the timber companies or gas/oil workers get going in an area, the turkeys pull out of there. They don't seem to like all the noise of the machinery. We began noticing this when birds who'd been fed during the winter in an area for many previous years that was currently being timbered didn't return during or after the work, but ended up in an area a mile or so away. Same for areas with heavy concentrations of snowmobiles that were constantly in the area. 

In some of those areas, they never really returned, at least in most not for several years and even then not in their previous numbers, but can be found within a half mile or so of there. In others, it took a year or so, but did return once the area quieted down. 

They are also slow to return to areas that have had lots of slash/tops from the downed trees left behind-probably because this brush provides perfect hides for predators. Turkeys are also unable to climb over piles of brush more than a few inches of the ground, instead choosing to detour that area altogether. 

Cutting not only changes the appearance of a turkey's territory, which may be a change they don't care for, but also affects their habitat. There's a lot that isn't known about how turkeys will react to things like this. 

So, yes, you could have a problem. But on the other hand, if your turkey hunting spots are in areas where there is limited forest, and they don't have a lot of other choices, they may come back, but not until the area quiets down. I would also think that turkeys are more accustomed to abnormal noises in southern Michigan than they are in northern Michigan. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm in the center of the lower penninsula and am seeing the same thing. Last year right before turkey season, a major sewer installation project started up near the property I hunt. There was machinery there all summer and fall. I went from a dozen birds using the property regularly to nothing for quite some time and still rarely ever see birds.


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Have you been out listening in the morning in the last week? Just last year my best woods got cut selectively and the crew pulled out about 2 or 3 weeks befoe my season started and most of the birds were there. If your birds are not around at the first part of your season dont give up they should be back. If the loggers really tore the woods up you may have a problem though.


----------



## ShallowRio (Aug 17, 2004)

You may have a couple new strutt zones, I wouldnt panic.


----------



## pheasantguy (Jun 21, 2000)

Thank you, all of you, for your help. I decided to hunt on the edge of a woods between two of the properties. I heard no gobbling from the woods where the trees had been cut but heard at least three different gobbles from the other woods. There will be one less gobbling now!


----------

